# Very interesting new wax from Pinnacle



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

So,its called S-y-n-e-r-g-y,and its part of the pinnacle black label line.
The concepts in that wax is that its the first paste wax thats fuses nano glass ceramic particles with Carnauba.
From what i understand its the first wax-coating hybrid,ingredients never found in a wax or hybrid wax before.
Its supposed to be a very interesting combo,result to be seen!.
Price isnt cheap,170$.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Isn't Soft Fusso Carnuba and PTFE? Even ADS Obsidian Wax has coating ingredients in it.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Soft Fusso is full with polymars,which is a sealant,not a coating.
As for Obsidian Wax,i have no idea of its ingredients,i only know its very good.
Pinnacles statement seems to be true,but maybe can be checked throw its msds.
It look like a rather spaciel wax anyway you look at it,thats the point.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Very interesting Ronwash, will keep my eyes peeled for it. Best one with PTFE is Swissvax Shield imo.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

rtjc said:


> Very interesting Ronwash, will keep my eyes peeled for it. Best one with PTFE is Swissvax Shield imo.


Do you rate it better than Fusso Coat?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> So,its called S-y-n-e-r-g-y,and its part of the pinnacle black label line.
> The concepts in that wax is that its the first paste wax thats fuses nano glass ceramic particles with Carnauba.
> From what i understand its the first wax-coating hybrid,ingredients never found in a wax or hybrid wax before.
> Its supposed to be a very interesting combo,result to be seen!.
> Price isnt cheap,170$.


You forgot ADS Obsidian wax Ron!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> You forgot ADS Obsidian wax Ron!


As i wrote,havnt looked at Obsidian msds/ingredients list,i do like it very much..
However,its very interesting to see the full ingredients list if possible,im sure flakey will be happy to see it..


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

What about polish angel cosmic it has carnauba in it


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Cosmic is not a wax,its a coating.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

watching this with interest


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Cosmic is not a wax,its a coating.


Meh.. Famous, Centurion, Cosmic, take your pick, liquid waxes with silica in them. My pick is the Famous out of the PA stuff anyway.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rtjc said:


> Very interesting Ronwash, will keep my eyes peeled for it. Best one with PTFE is Swissvax Shield imo.


Endurance is better, but you guys can't buy it in Europe.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Endurance is better, but you guys can't buy it in Europe.


Its better durability wise,looks wise,shield is better,also application is much easier.
Endurance application is a pain in the ass,you can only apply it in a 30c surrounding,paint cant be touched for at least 3 hours after buffing..
the more [ptfe] is not always the better..


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Meh.. Famous, Centurion, Cosmic, take your pick, liquid waxes with silica in them. My pick is the Famous out of the PA stuff anyway.


Matty,if you call Cosmic a liquid wax with silica in it,then you can call every glass coat coating that..youre playing with your own definitions here.
Cosmic defined as a "liquid coating system" by POLISHANGEL,so you can even call it a liquid sandwiche if you like,but its a coating,no doubt.
Famous is a wax&sealant combo.
Centurion is a wax with cilica crystals in it,and its the only one [with completly other ingredients then the pinnacle wax].


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Matty,if you call Cosmic a liquid wax with silica in it,then you can call every glass coat coating that..youre playing with your own definitions here.
> Cosmic defined as a "liquid coating system" by POLISHANGEL,so you can even call it a liquid sandwiche if you like,but its a coating,no doubt.
> Famous is a wax&sealant combo.
> Centurion is a wax with cilica crystals in it,and its the only one [with completly other ingredients then the pinnacle wax].


Famous has the same silica and titanium the same as Centurion, Snow White, and now Passion. These have the same ingredients as Cosmic..... So Cosmic is a coating because PA say so? Where do you draw the line?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

But anyway, have you ordered the Pinnacle yet Ron?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> But anyway, have you ordered the Pinnacle yet Ron?


No,waiting for them to have a 25% off..
Anyway,im on a Coating spree..trying almost every"glass coating" out there,your next buddy [aka artderaven].


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

ronwash said:


> No,waiting for them to have a 25% off..
> Anyway,im on a Coating spree..trying almost every"glass coating" out there,your next buddy [aka artderaven].


Is the Sonax coating on your list (Sonax Nano Paint Pro)? I am going ahead with it in a week, at the price of 15 quid and claimed 9H, I guess it can't be too bad.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> No,waiting for them to have a 25% off..
> Anyway,im on a Coating spree..trying almost every"glass coating" out there,your next buddy [aka artderaven].


Haha! About time you got with the times! 

I'll PM you a list of ones to buy and ones to avoid! :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Haha! About time you got with the times!
> 
> I'll PM you a list of ones to buy and ones to avoid! :thumb:


Would love to take a peek at your list too Raven!
Dipping my toes in the coating waters also


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Endurance is better, but you guys can't buy it in Europe.


It depends on what you class as 'better', I wouldn't say Endurance was better. Pretty useless in Scotland without a nice warm hearted garage 

Fusso Coat I have not tried, i put my hands up to that. But i'm a bit old skool when it comes to waxes. I like the traditional ones


----------



## TrKent (Oct 25, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Famous has the same silica and titanium the same as Centurion, Snow White, and now Passion. These have the same ingredients as Cosmic..... So Cosmic is a coating because PA say so? Where do you draw the line?


The percent of each key ingredient in Cosmic is much different than the Carnauba Flake waxes. Also, the 'carnauba' in Cosmic is a synthetic form unlike that of the Flake waxes. While the key ingredients might be the same in name, they are very different products.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TrKent said:


> The percent of each key ingredient in Cosmic is much different than the Carnauba Flake waxes. Also, the 'carnauba' in Cosmic is a synthetic form unlike that of the Flake waxes. While the key ingredients might be the same in name, they are very different products.


You're wrong on the carnauba.....

I got them and I know they're different obviously. I've used them and know exactly what they're like which is how I've formed my own opinion.


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> You're wrong on the carnauba.....
> 
> I got them and I know they're different obviously. I've used them and know exactly what they're like which is how I've formed my own opinion.


Well...*TrKent* is the Polish Angel distributor in the US: I am sure he knows what he is saying...

http://dream-detail.com/


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry I do apologize TrKent, Just spoken to Alois and he says synthetic carnauba. Got the ratios too which is interesting. :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

What on earth is synthetic Carnuba? Carnuba is a natural wax. If it's synthetic, than it's no longer Carnuba. Isn't it?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Flakey said:


> What on earth is synthetic Carnuba? Carnuba is a natural wax. If it's synthetic, than it's no longer Carnuba. Isn't it?


You can buy synthetic carnauba, and I'm not talking about sealants. Carnauba made in the lab, not on trees. :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> You can buy synthetic carnauba, and I'm not talking about sealants. Carnauba made in the lab, not on trees. :thumb:


HO my god !! synthetic carnauba today,coatings tree tommorow :lol:


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Just to throw a spanner in the works and I am NOT 100% certain of my facts but I thought Raceglaze 4X4 was also carnuba wax with PTFE in it. 

Again Raceglaze isn't cheap I tried a little £5 pot of it some time ago and really liked it but the price of a full pot prevented me buying it, however I will say I was really impressed with it.

If I hadn't tried Obsidian wax then I would still be saying the Raceglaze was the best I had ever tried but thankfully for my wallet I can buy Obsidian wax which I like as much if not more, at half the price. 

Alfred is a genius and I am really pleased I heard of his products and company!


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

ronwash said:


> So,its called S-y-n-e-r-g-y,and its part of the pinnacle black label line.
> The concepts in that wax is that its the first paste wax thats fuses nano glass ceramic particles with Carnauba.
> From what i understand its the first wax-coating hybrid,ingredients never found in a wax or hybrid wax before.
> Its supposed to be a very interesting combo,result to be seen!.
> Price isnt cheap,170$.


any links i use pinnacles products


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

looks interesting anyone know whats the longevity on this wax from one application


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

heres a link that explains what it does 6 months longevity 
http://volvoforums.com/forum/detailing-36/introducing-black-label-*******-nano-coating-wax-77154/


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

khurum6392 said:


> any links i use pinnacles products


If you like pinnacle waxes,i have the white chrismas special edition.
I worked it for the first time last week,i was really really impressed,didnt expect for it to be SO good..
Amazing wet looks,i mean WET,super easy application,its a very good wax.
Its a wax for true wax lovers,just brilliant.
http://www.shoptoit.ca/pinnacle-white-christmas-wax-limited/39974975/


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Threads like these are making me itchy. I will have a car to play around on for 2 weeks in April and I am deciding what I want to get. I have been looking at the DP coatings, as they're a low cost product, and the prep polish looks really good. Oh decisions....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335378

Its arrived at DW HQ


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Black Label Pinnacle S-Y-N-E-R-G-Y








[/URL][/IMG]

The Wax represents the cooperative action of state-of-the-art nano-glass ceramic particles with all-natural carnauba wax, providing incredible paint protection, a superior water contact angle, and a remarkable shine that will take your breath away. Black Label is the element of shine. By successfully combining nano-glass ceramic particles with ivory carnauba wax, Its able to provide the sizzling shine that Pinnacle waxes are known for, while offering longevity and excellent resistance to UV rays, airborne contaminants, and acid rain. Black Label Wax is capable of protecting your paintwork for well over 6 months.

More info Can be Found on http://www.autogeek.net/carnauba-wax.html

Price $195.

*What is it ?*

This is an Ivory Carnauba Wax combined with Nano Glass particles

*What does it bring to the table?*

This is the first of its Kind of this type of Wax and it offers Pinnacle supreme shine with Extra durability

*What Am I testing it on ?*

Audi Q5 and Fiat 500

*What do i think of it *?

With Souveran being one of my favourite waxes ( and my first premium wax purchase) I thought I would be good to try the new hybrid - It does not disappoint it gives the Finish that we have been accustom to with Pinnacle waxes, the ease of use and Hopefully going forward the durability to.

Following the instructions I applied a thin coating with supplied applicator- Allow to haze and then buff using supplied Mircofibre -

I also Over applied to see if it was difficult to remove but it removed just as easily once it had hazed.



Hazing in


Slightly over applied here



Buffing off


Shine appearing






Depth 


On Fiat with Swipe test


Depth 


Shine





Beading



I really like the finish that it leaves reminds me of the great crisp shine from Souveran - Leave the paint feeling very slick and the shine is as good as it gets

Pros -
Easy to apply - Buffs off easily and leaves a crisp shine - Would I buy it - Yes

Cons- 
Price for some people.

All Pictures taken with Phone Camera.


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Was there ever an update on the longevity of this s-ynergy wax?

I'm tempted by the black label paint sealant (not coating) anyone tried it?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Would be interested to hear from people that own Pinnacle S-y-n-e-r-g-y and what they think of it


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

rallye666 said:


> Was there ever an update on the longevity of this s-ynergy wax?
> 
> I'm tempted by the black label paint sealant (not coating) anyone tried it?


Got 3 months before I changed coatings and was still going ok


----------

